# Suchbaum Methode löschen()



## Javaboy1999 (7. Dez 2016)

Hallo, ich muss die Methode loeschen() programmieren, habe jedoch große Probleme. 

Kann mir jemand helfen ?

Lg Niklas 

Anbei meine aktuelle Datei.


----------



## Robat (7. Dez 2016)

Poste dein Code bitte in `[code=Java] my code [/code]` Tags.

Das macht es einfacher Zeilen zu zitieren und dir die Fehler zu zeigen

Gruß
Robert


----------



## Joose (7. Dez 2016)

In deinem Code gibt es nur eine Methode "entfernen" meinst du diese? Was für Probleme hast du?
http://www.java-forum.org/thema/wie-man-fragen-richtig-stellt.7407/


----------

